# Tarifa to live?



## qwertyjjj

Any ideas what it is like living in Tarifa?
We're on the costa at the moment but it's pretty quiet where we are...looking for somewhere with a bit more nightlife.
Only cons I could see are wind and very touristy in summer.
I mean is it literally windy EVERY day? Might be a pain to relax on the beach.
Any other coastal places worth trying out for a few months?


----------



## Alcalaina

Hi Qwerty

I visit Tarifa whenever I can, I love it. It is very laid-back, with people from all over Europe who come for the watersports -surfing, windsurfing, kitesurfing - and in spring and autumn it is full of birdwatchers, as millions of migrating birds hop across the Strait of Gibraltar between Africa and Europe. There are also whale-watching trips and plenty of good walks, both along the coast and inland.

If none of those things rock your boat, I'm not sure it would be a great place to live permanently. As you say, it is one of the windiest places in Europe (hence all the windsurfers), although the climate generally is mild, without extremes of hot and cold. There isn't much activity there apart from tourism and the ferry to Tangiers. 

What sort of nightlife are you looking for? And if you don't mind me asking, what age bracket do you fall in? Tarifa is very much a young person's place. If you're the "wrong" side of 50 you might find there is more to do in somewhere like Chiclana de la Frontera, further up the coast, where there are lots of clubs, societies, bars etc catering for all age groups and a reasonable-sized British population too.


----------



## qwertyjjj

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Qwerty
> 
> I visit Tarifa whenever I can, I love it. It is very laid-back, with people from all over Europe who come for the watersports -surfing, windsurfing, kitesurfing - and in spring and autumn it is full of birdwatchers, as millions of migrating birds hop across the Strait of Gibraltar between Africa and Europe. There are also whale-watching trips and plenty of good walks, both along the coast and inland.
> 
> If none of those things rock your boat, I'm not sure it would be a great place to live permanently. As you say, it is one of the windiest places in Europe (hence all the windsurfers), although the climate generally is mild, without extremes of hot and cold. There isn't much activity there apart from tourism and the ferry to Tangiers.
> 
> What sort of nightlife are you looking for? And if you don't mind me asking, what age bracket do you fall in? Tarifa is very much a young person's place. If you're the "wrong" side of 50 you might find there is more to do in somewhere like Chiclana de la Frontera, further up the coast, where there are lots of clubs, societies, bars etc catering for all age groups and a reasonable-sized British population too.


I am the right side of 35...let's say and living in the Costa Tropical is proving to be a bit quiet in comparison 
It's just that if you can't relax on the beach due to the wind then that's not a plus point even though the vibe of the place might be good.


----------



## ronny333

Tarifa is good for a few nights but no way could I live there - really small and not the nicest place when the weather turns bad - but i guess that's the same for the whole world! 

Why not try Cadiz for a few months? or - I know its not near the coast but Sevilla is fantastic!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ronny333 said:


> Tarifa is good for a few nights but no way could I live there - really small and not the nicest place when the weather turns bad - but i guess that's the same for the whole world!
> 
> Why not try Cadiz for a few months? or - I know its not near the coast but Sevilla is fantastic!


Cadiz, Spain is on the coast.

cadiz españa - Google Maps


----------



## jimenato

Pesky Wesky said:


> Cadiz, Spain is on the coast.
> 
> cadiz españa - Google Maps


I think ronny meant Seville (is not on the coast).


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jimenato said:


> I think ronny meant Seville (is not on the coast).



Ahhh, yes, you're right.

So sorry Ronnie.

No more posts today!!


----------



## ronny333

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahhh, yes, you're right.
> 
> So sorry Ronnie.
> 
> No more posts today!!


Meh.... s'ok no need for apologises but thanks anyways


----------



## qwertyjjj

I'm guessing anyone our sort of age as an expat probably lives in the cities. Other than that...I can only see our age group being in Tarifa, Ibiza, or Barcelona 
Are there many expats in Cadiz?


----------



## Alcalaina

qwertyjjj said:


> I'm guessing anyone our sort of age as an expat probably lives in the cities. Other than that...I can only see our age group being in Tarifa, Ibiza, or Barcelona
> Are there many expats in Cadiz?


Yes there are quite a few young Brits in Cadiz city, also Jerez and El Puerto de Santa Maria.

Cadiz would be a really good place for you I think as there are really good beaches and nightlife, and the transport links are very good. Several buses a day to Tarifa.


----------



## doreengarrett

*Not every day*




qwertyjjj said:


> Any ideas what it is like living in Tarifa?
> We're on the costa at the moment but it's pretty quiet where we are...looking for somewhere with a bit more nightlife.
> Only cons I could see are wind and very touristy in summer.
> I mean is it literally windy EVERY day? Might be a pain to relax on the beach.
> Any other coastal places worth trying out for a few months?


Hi, I live just outside Zahara de los Atunes, a few miles from Tarifa, and can assure you it isn't windy EVERY day. Being on this particular coast and therefore served by the Atlantic, we do get our share of wind, but that also helps to keep the temperatures milder in winter and a bit more bearable in the height of summer. Tarifa is actually a very nice town. Good luck.


----------



## slave1

Hello, 
Here a late post.
About Tarifa: it's 1 year now we live in Tarifa. Before we had 25 years of living in Portugal, the in-land, the coast, the village and the cities. We had it all, so we are not unexperienced expats.

Tarifa: nice beach! Nice view ! livable? If you are at the wrong side of the 50': NOONE with a good sence of mind can live here! If you are a kite and surf fan, well then it is possible. If not ,the only reason an older person can hold on here is smoking his daily joint or get an alcoholic!
I don´t see anything seducing in Tarifa. No culture, very expensive,people treat you as moneycows, there is no interacting between Tarifanians and foreigners. A lot of "good people" and "trustable people" talking but don't forget, Tarifa is a frontere town. Good people? well, there are worse! trustable ?????
If you are young and good looking (fysicaly or $$$$-looking) you can have a lot of free sex!
If you read spanish good library! 
Don´t rent or buy a groundfloor appartement > 1000% humidity!
Summer: small streets full with piss,human and dog **** and vomit from nightlife, a real danger foryour health , as there is no cleaning (there is some street cleaning but not enough to wash away the smell and the wet or dry piss). Tarifa in the summer is a kind of little Italy. Real surfers or kiters stay in Valdevaqueiros or Boloña. Sorry, but can't say any good about Tarifa.


----------



## Spanish inheritance tax

I love Tarifa, but to live... Think about the winter when the cold wind blows, all foreigners and tourists have disappeared, THEN it is quiet, real quiet.....


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Hi - I'd definitely try Cadiz city if you enjoy access to fabulous Atlantic beaches - stretching all the way down to Tarifa and beyond--! There are occasional strong winds mainly in Autumn/Winter, but, in Summer, the welcome coastal breezes counter the otherwise stifling heat. Luckily, the sea's never more than ten minutes' walk in any direction, should your lungs be feeling like dried crisps! 

Cadiz nightlife is incredible - in fact, I'm recovering in England, just now..! This laid-back city spontaneously combusts after dusk - perfect! The ancient centre's streets and plazas are then disinfected and hosed down, before dawn. All the beaches are hoovered by high-tech machines, each night, too! 

There is no 'expat' culture in Cadiz city -that's the best thing about it IMO. 
Instead, there's every opportunity to socialise and to meet new Spanish friends -along with a transient, international population of all ages! The majority of holiday makers here are Spanish - or have spanish as their first language, according to the Ayuntamiento's official stats.- and although two or three foreign cruise ships dock each morning, they're gone by 5.30p.m. the same day, so are hardly a nuisance. 

From Cadiz, you can visit Jerez (45 mins,) or Seville, by train (2 hours), or take Catamaran trips across the bay to Puerto Santa Maria and Sanlucar. The _Donana Parque_ _National_ is very close, in Huelva province, next door. Portugal's East Algarve is also near enough for a short break by car. Tarifa and the whole Costa de La Luz coast is on the doorstep - as is the ferry over to Morocco. Friends visit Gibraltar (not my own favourite destination) for the day. Note that inter-city trains travel North, only, from Cadiz, but bus links are excellent. 

If you prefer a more natural environment, the breathtaking S_ierra de Cadiz_ is located just inland, with a host of beautifully preserved 'pueblos blancos' (including _Alcalaina_'s own..). and the _Parque Alcornacales_, famous for its nationally important cork forests! 

Now, back to the city - if you enjoy live music of all kinds and can be on your feet till early morning, after a night's clubbing with hundreds of like-minded lunatic revellers - you'll think you've found heaven, LOL (All the clubs are situated together, on the edge of the port, so cause no noise problem to non-party animals!).

So, if you're seeking a Spanish city which has the relaxed ambience of a small town (most of the old centre is pedestrianised) - and which has retained its 'Andaluz' appearance and culture despite absorbing numbers of foreigners - you'd be sure to find it in Cadiz!

Surprisingly, many Gaditanos do wish to practise their verbal skills in English, so there's no shortage of opportunity to speak in your own language - but IMO, your experience of living here would be 100% enhanced by a knowledge of basic Spanish, at least (a higher level would be even more useful, obviously).

BTW - Cadiz is virtually 'crime-free' and the only drunks encountered will be foreign E_rasmus_ Uni. students wending their way home, during the early hours - raucous, but non-threatening! 
Isn't it amazing how Spanish people can live alongside bars which are open for twelve hours or more, without getting completely plastered..? It's impossible for my UK friends to imagine the wild and sustained partying intrinsic to any Andaluz fiesta or carnival - without the threat of the thuggish behaviour or drunken vomiting which now accompanies so many large- scale, outdoor, public events in the UK!

PS; Apologies for my 'English' spelling of Spanish place names - my new laptop has an English language keyboard, so no access to Spanish accents over certain vowels and there's a letter missing, too!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## titania

Thanks Quapachica for this very detailed description of Cadiz. What would the humidity be like in Puerto de Santa Maria? I had wondered about this area being surrounded by seas and lagunas.

Slave1, I visited Tarifa and must admit I'll agree with your description. There is however, one item in Tarifa, that I will not forget.... A great French restaurant on the avenida de la Constitución. Touristy, price and all, but the food was marvellous. If the French chef is still there, I recommend you try it.


----------

